

Guideline on how not to write commit messages. - muloka
http://xkcd.com/1296/

======
taproot
Just because its wrong doesn't mean we all don't do it.

~~~
relet
If anyone asks, I tell them to read the edit message instead, because that's
where the interesting stuff happened.

